# All dialects: Geek / Nerd / Dork



## nn.om

Why do movie translators translate these words as أبله or أحمق? This is so rude and so incorrect >_<

 انطوائي ? I think this word serves the purpose if they want to communicate that negative meaning of the two words.


----------



## Abu Rashid

Google translates geek as: المهوس

I guess they use those derogatory words in some movies, because in some movies geeks/nerds are depicted not as being overly-intelligent, but just extremely 'uncool'.


----------



## Anatoli

Hi,

Mona, what do you think about مهوس (_muhawwas_)?


----------



## cherine

This is a strange word. Abu Rashid, are you sure it's not مهووس mahwuus?
Either ways, the words with the root هـ-و-س are about obsession. So a mahwuss is someone obsessed with something, or loves this very very much.

I agree it's incorrect to translate geek/nerd as أحمق or أبله unless this is the meaning wanted. I liked the translation عبقري (genius) that I saw a very few times.
انطوائي is not good either ya Mona, sorry, because it's about being introverted or isolated from others.
How would you translate an expression like "computer geek" or "computer nerd"? I think it's one of those cases where عبقري is the best choice so far. Or maybe فَذ ?


----------



## WadiH

We call such a person دافور.


----------



## Abu Rashid

> This is a strange word. Abu Rashid, are you sure it's not مهووس mahwuus?



I've never heard of either word myself, as I said, that's just how google translated "geek".


----------



## Ghabi

Wadi Hanifa said:


> We call such a person دافور.



Sounds like a loanword. Is the etymology known?


----------



## nn.om

Abu Rashid said:


> I guess they use those derogatory words in some movies, because in some movies geeks/nerds are depicted not as being overly-intelligent, but just extremely 'uncool'.


 

Yes, I know about that. أحمق and أبله do not have that meaning though. 



> How would you translate an expression like "computer geek" or "computer nerd"? I think it's one of those cases where عبقري is the best choice so far. Or maybe فَذ ?


Yup, I'm a make-up geek (عبقرية المكياج) but what would you say when the meaning intended is "being uncool"?

Actually I thought of مهووس الدراسة. Sometimes they just say someone is a nerd/geek (not computer/make-up/etc geek/nerd). I think مهووس الدراسة could work here.


----------



## WadiH

Ghabi said:


> Sounds like a loanword. Is the etymology known?



Well this is what it originally referred to:
http://www6.0zz0.com/2009/03/28/22/413882932.jpg

Basically, a kind of small gas cooker.

Then it became used as a term for Syrians (presumably, they introduced these devices to the area, or they used them more than others?).  Because in the old days schoolchildren from Syria and Palestine had a reputation for studiousness, it came to mean "over-achiever," and that's what it usually means today.   So, it usually has a positive connotation nowadays, but it can also function in the same way as "geek" or "nerd.

http://images.google.com/imgres?img...%D9%8A%D8%B1&ndsp=18&hl=en&sa=N&start=54&um=1

Now where did this word for "small gas cooker" ultimately come from?  I have no idea.  It may very well be a loanword.


----------



## Abu Rashid

> Yes, I know about that. أحمق and أبله do not have that meaning though.



Well by uncool, we mean idiot or fool or goose etc. So those two Arabic words are fairly close (in my understanding of them).


----------



## Faylasoof

The definitions even in English of both a _geek_ and a _nerd_ are not settled! They certainly seem to have changed.

A _geek_ is slang for individuals seen as strange or odd persons, esp. the ones overly obsessed with intellectual or technical pursuits. The word comes from an _English dialect_ and has roots in the Low German word < _geck_>. The root (_geck_) still survives in Dutch: _gek_ = crazy, foolish  = أبله = أحمق.

Oxford English Dictionary (OED) defines a _geek_ as:
*1* An unfashionable or socially inept person. 
*2* An obsessive enthusiast.

Similarly, a _nerd _can have both a derogatory and a less derogatory, stereotypical connotation, i.e.  a person passionately pursuing intellectual /  esoteric activities, or obscure interests instead of social activities_. _A socially inept loner who may or may not be talented_._ 

OED definition of a _nerd_:
An insignificant, foolish, or socially inept person; a person who is boringly conventional or studious. 
_Now also: spec. a person who pursues an unfashionable or highly technical interest with obsessive or exclusive dedication_.

Some people say the difference between _nerds_ and _geeks_ is that _geeks_ can get things done.

So, depending on the context all of these could be applicable:
أحمق / أبله = foolish, crazy, stupid.
عبقري = ingenious (genius).
نابغ = talented, gifted, brilliant (genius).
[Although Arabic uses both these words for _genius_, that might be too strong as far as the meanings in English are intended.]
  مهووس = visionary
  مھوّس  = crazy, foolish; infatuated, obsessed.


----------



## tuhal

I am curious how you express 'nerd' and 'dork' in various dialects of Arabic. I was reading a previous thread on this topic which mainly revolved around how to express nerd/geek in MSA, but I'm more curious about dialectical usage, especially since these words are generally considered slang in English. 

A bit more context as far as I understand the words when I use them.

*Nerd* is often applied to someone who is both socially awkward and very intelligent, one who is totally devoted to an academic or erudite subject, usually computer science. The term was really made famous by the series of American films called Nerds. 

*Dork* shares with nerd the notion of being socially awkward, but it does not necessarily mean that someone is intelligent, as it focuses more on the awkwardness of one's behavior. 

At least this is how I understand the terms. I'm sure other people have different interpretations.

I remember an Egyptian friend using the term دحاح daHHaaH - is this accurate? What about other dialects?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Linolenic

In Jordan, "nerd" is similar as English; "نيرد"!
And "dork" is "أهبل"


----------



## tr463

I'm not sure about the spelling, but in Egypt (Alexandria to be specific), the word for nerd is دَحيح

Edit - ok, now I'm second-guessing myself... I can't remember if the above word does indeed mean "nerd" or something more like "loser" or "lame" (an insult without the academic implications).


----------



## Ghabi

Hello! The word دَحِّيح has also be discussed in this thread.


----------



## tomthumb

I like the ECA word دحيح


----------



## إسكندراني

I think انطوائي for 'loner' and دحيح for 'geek' and أبله for 'dork' - in Egyptian Arabic


----------



## زرقاء اليمامة

tuhal said:


> I remember an Egyptian friend using the term دحاح daHHaaH - is this accurate? What about other dialects?



We also use it .. دَحَّاح


----------

